# Word - Textfluss um Gruppierungen//Alternative zu Word?



## HAL (27. Dezember 2005)

Hallo!

Ich will in einem Word-Dokument Texte zu Abbildungen hinzufügen (kleine Texte unter einer Abbildung, zur Erklärung oder so). Dazu habe ich unter jeder Abbildung ein kleines Textfeld.

Zur einfacheren Formatierung wollte ich nun Abbildung und Textfeld gruppieren. Allerdings kann man für eine Gruppierung keinen Textfluss mehr einstellen, der Text ist je nach Reihenfolge immer vor oder hinter der Gruppierung. Kann ich das irgendwie ändern?


Zweite Frage: Word nervt mich auch insgesamt, weil die Layout-Möglichkeiten doch sehr beschränkt sind. Gibt es eine einigermaßen schnell zugängliche Layout-Software, die ich als Alternative nutzen könnte? Ich denke dabei nicht an Open Office oder sowas, sondern eben an eine Software speziell für solche Layouts.

Danke,
HAL


----------



## Neurodeamon (27. Dezember 2005)

Ich weiß auch gar nicht warum so viele Leute Word benutzen um Layouts zu erstellen.
Irgendwie haben z. b. unsere Kunden Spaß daran Anzeigen mit Word zu gestalten und möchten diese auch genau so für den Druck haben (hehe).

Aber schau Dir mal folgenden Wikipedia Eintrag an, die Scribus Homepage scheint gerade down zu sein.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scribus


----------

